# Pelican 1610 and custom insert



## Ozarker (Nov 27, 2017)

Is anyone using the Pelican 1610? Care to share a photo of how you use it?

It would be so nice to have Camera and lenses all in one hard case.

I notice that some vendors will custom cut foam too.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 27, 2017)

A somewhat pricier alternative to pick n pluck or custom foam work, just get this stuff and rearrange your case like a camera bag as your gear changes: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaemaN6dT5E. (They've since moved up from Kickstarter to being a full-fledged business.)

For that specific case, there is a standard kit available: http://trekpak.com/pelican-1610/

Pricey, yes, but it's non-permanent / reconfigurable, supports really large sizes of cabinet / cases that you can't get loose bag inserts for, and it's well made. I always hype this as it's in my photo cabinet at home. 

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 28, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> It would be so nice to have Camera and lenses all in one hard case.



<nostalgia>I remember when all my cameras and lenses would all fit in a single hard case.</nostalgia> 

My largest case is a Storm im2720, which is equivalent to the Peli 1610. I use padded divides in all my cases, which I prefer to the foam for the ability to rearrange the gear as I add/subtract/replace over time.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 28, 2017)

Both are fine suggestions and you are right about being able to rearrange things as equipment changes. The dividers are a good idea.

Adorama has or had the case for about $165 with the pick and pluck foam. That's a bargain. I have several pelican cases (for guns) and know they are fantastic products.

Honestly, the case might just be for the lenses and maybe the Sekonic meter / passport. I guess I'll just need to put the dimensions on paper first and draw what I have on that before purchase to make sure it will all fit.


----------



## docsmith (Nov 28, 2017)

I have a smaller storm and the Pelican 1610. I like the latches and construction of the storm better, but bought the Pelican on a similar deal to what you are seeing.

It works well, and it is nice to keep "most" of my lenses in one spot.

Here you have a 5DIV mounted with a 24-70 II, Sigma 150-600S, misc TCs/etc, TSE 24 mm II, 70-200 II, 2x 600 EX-RT, 70-300L, Sigma 50A, 16-35 f/4L, 100 mm L macro, and Rokinon 14 mm f/2.8.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 28, 2017)

docsmith said:


> I have a smaller storm and the Pelican 1610. I like the latches and construction of the storm better, but bought the Pelican on a similar deal to what you are seeing.



My first hard case was a Pelican 1604 (the 1600 with padded dividers):







I, too, prefer Storm to Peli (although technically they’re all Peli, since Pelican bought both Storm and Hardigg, although they keep the three lines separate). My gear was stored in the Peli 1600 in my walk-in closet, and going out to shoot early in the morning, popping those Peli ‘knucklebuster’ latches open and closed would awaken my wife (and that was the v2 case with the ‘improved’ latches). I far prefer the Storm latches, which can be opened and closed silently and easily. I subesqently sold the Peli and got the Storm iM2720 (which was deep enough the hold the 600/4 II), but that was after I had a couple of smaller Storm cases. 

At this point, my gear is distributed in 6 Storm cases, all with padded dividers:

Storm iM2050 – video gear (Canon Vixia HF M41 camcorder, hotshoe shotgun mic, hotshoe light)
Storm iM2075 – 1D X with mounted 24-70/2.8L II, hood in use orientation – this one sits atop the pile for a quick grab for around-the-house shooting
Storm iM2300 – mirrorless gear (EOS M6, M-series lenses, 270EX II flash
Storm iM2400 – frequently used lenses (70-200/2.8L IS II, 70-300L IS, 100L Macro IS, 40/2.8 pancake, and an empty spot that held the 85/1.2L II and is awaiting the 85/1.4L IS  
Storm iM2500 – flashes and accessories (4x 600EX-RT, ST-E3-RT, OC-E3, CPL/ND filters, remote triggers
Storm iM2720 – all my other lenses

There’s probably a single case big enough to hold everything, but even if I could move it, I prefer the compartmentalization for ease of access to what I want when I need it.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 28, 2017)

As a home storage solution, I have no desire for a Pelican as my gear is in a modified/divided metal DVD storage cabinet (see prior link from my post above). It's way too heavy to quickly steal en masse in the event of a break in, and it's expandable for my growing gear collection. It also gives me a good task height top work surface to pack my bag with one drawer open / service my gear on top, something you can't do with a Pelican.

<weirdgearprojectdaydream>

That said, I have had a desire to get the great landscape gear solution. Could be a bag or a hard case, but uniquely for this application I'd want to get my gear solely from the top like it were a tacklebox, old clamshell doctor's bag, etc. and it would ideally impervious to the elements on the opposite side of the opening. Most bags don't fit that form factor / top opening requirement, and generally require putting one side down on the ground in the muck and sand and moisture, which then has me bring a small tarp (actually a single person camping tent 'floor') to protect it. So I've been wondering if a hard case just for landscape work would do, but then I wonder about portage to the shooting location (wheels won't exactly cut it on a wet beach).

I may just be insane to want a single 'go bag' for all landscape work when I should simply use different bags for different types of landscape jobs. I could get hard case for car camping and city landscapes, use my GuraGear Kiboko if a decent walk or lighter hike is required, or use my LowePro Flipside Sport if it's a proper taxing hike.

But it would be sweet to have just one tacklebox dialed in for landscape sized items that always force me to do rearrange my bag dividers (my 4x6 / 4x4 filters and holder in particular, but also my Gitzo Traveler, which could fit inside a case if properly sized).

</weirdgearprojectdaydream>

- A


----------

